# Start breeding



## willculmer (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi all purchased a lovely black eyed Leusistic royal as a pet first not an investment but am thinking about possibly getting a female in the future maybe a bumble bee and breeding them and seeing how it goes from there reccon I could make much money back breeding from a black eyed lucy?


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

willculmer said:


> Hi all purchased a lovely black eyed Leusistic royal as a pet first not an investment but am thinking about possibly getting a female in the future maybe a bumble bee and breeding them and seeing how it goes from there reccon I could make much money back breeding from a black eyed lucy?


 No, you would be lucky to make a couple of quid.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

It would be nice if people bothered to answer a newbie's questions in a bit more polite manner ...

There are quite a lot of threads about the pros/cons of breeding snakes - have a read.

The general consensus seems to be - if you are new to breeding best to think of it for fun or hobby rather than money making. You might make something or just break even - or not. :lol2:


----------



## willculmer (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah not in it to make money would be a hobby but would be nice to break even or even make abit. Can't see having an expensive morph and breeding with an expensive morph would only make a couple of quid. But yeah at the same time have to be realistic I no I'm not gonna make hundreds of a hatchling


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

Iulia said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> It would be nice if people bothered to answer a newbie's questions in a bit more polite manner ...
> 
> ...


That was polite: victory: Go buy second hand cars , do them up or buy and sell something not living if all you want to do is make money. First post- how much money can I make:bash:


----------



## willculmer (Jan 8, 2014)

Didn't mean to offend anyone was only asking if I could make any money back. Only way to find out something is to as questions or else you never learn


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Its a bit of a hot topic at the moment

why not just hang out the rest of the forum meantime :welcome:


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

willculmer said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone was only asking if I could make any money back. Only way to find out something is to as questions or else you never learn


 No, I was a bit harsh:blush: all I will say is don't think of it as can I make some money, its more like can I be ok if my snakes don't breed/ lay slugs/ fail to hatch etc. Its not a certainty you will have hatchlings, so you could breed a pair for 3 years and not get any, its why breeders( for a living) have hundreds of royals so to stand a chance of producing every year.
Don't think about the money and if it don't happen its not the end of the world. That's why so many people are selling up as it has not happened for them like that thought it would.


----------



## willculmer (Jan 8, 2014)

Fair enough as I said I've spend a fair amount of money on him as a pet cos I've always wanted a black eyed lucy but he is such a lovely morph that I'd quite like to breed from him in the future as he is still very young it is something that interests me would never want to do it for a living just a small scale hobby that hopefully works out if not then ill still have a lovely lil boy python and if successful will have some lovely hatchling morphs


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

as long as you no if you breed him to another female say normal that you will only get fires from him and no lucys


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

willculmer said:


> Yeah not in it to make money would be a hobby but would be nice to break even or even make abit. Can't see having an expensive morph and breeding with an expensive morph would only make a couple of quid. But yeah at the same time have to be realistic I no I'm not gonna make hundreds of a hatchling


:welcome: to rfuk, as much as I like bel I wouldn't say its a expensive morph as already quoted he will only make fires if bread to a normal, also if you do want to do it as a hobby I wouldn't suggest getting a bumblee bee to pair him with, bumble bee has the snake gene in and many people feel that they shouldn't be bred from because of the head wobble and if your bel is your first snake I think you would struggle with a spider


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> :welcome: to rfuk, as much as I like bel I wouldn't say its a expensive morph as already quoted he will only make fires if bread to a normal, also if you do want to do it as a hobby I wouldn't suggest getting a bumblee bee to pair him with, bumble bee has the snake gene in and many people feel that they shouldn't be bred from because of the head wobble and if your bel is your first snake I think you would struggle with a spider


 
or just get a fire and get fires and black eyes


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

will you make money, yes, but will you make enough to pay for food, electricity, substrate, vet fees, vivariums or rubs, thermostats, thermometers, water dishes, tongs ceramic heat bulbs or heat mats etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc I would say no and that's probably on half of the list. I would just enjoy your snakes for a couple of years and see which road you may take. best of luck whatever you do.


----------

